# Technobabble, now an official demo for Tom Wolfe's new Polaris for U-he Zebra!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 2, 2021)

*UPDATE!!!* I can finally stop biting my tongue about it  and reveal that...






*Technobabble* was made using an advance copy of the new Tom Wolfe soundbank called *https://www.tomwolfe.co.uk/product/polaris-for-zebra (Polaris for U-he Zebra)* and has now been *selected as an official demo* for it!  




In my track I used many of the different polarities, _Darkness_ and _Light, _of _Polaris _and I found the patches very inspiring. *Thanks for the opportunity Tom and bravo for another great release!*

===

Recently my husband asked me: "Do you know the _Princeton String Quartet_ ?"
I should have known that this was a trick question! 

The so-called _Princeton String Quartet_ is composed of David Gross, Jeffrey Harvey, Emil Martinec, and Ryan Rohm, *all virtuosi of the same instrument*..._mathematics!_

These guys developed, as my husband kindly explained, het*erotic* string theory. I said: WHAT?!? _Erotic strings_ now!?! I've heard of G-strings and even _Air on the G String _but now _erotic strings, _seriously?!? 

Hubby's patience was running low by then... He sent me to Wikipedia where I could read that *"*...in *string theory*, a heterotic string is a closed string (or loop) which is a hybrid ('heterotic') of a superstring and a bosonic string. There are two kinds of heterotic strings...one propagating in 26 dimensions...*" *Ahhh...Humm...*What????*

*"This is* *TECHNOBABBLE !!!", *I screamed from across the room. He replied, *"No, this is JARGON*, a very different thing". So I went back to Wikipedia, my BFF, and learned the difference. So, anyway, this is how this track was born. 

Of course there's also a little tip of the hat to the famous song _Psychobabble_ from the album _Eye in the Sky_ (1982) by _The Alan Parsons Project_ 

I had the privilege of having access to sounds from an* upcoming sound bank *by* Tom Wolfe,* that I used exclusively here to carefully create dense textures and layers, just adding percussion (Heavyocity Damage), to create the complex and very dynamic soundtrack of an upcoming video.

Because of the number of subtle details in the mix, it is better when played through very good headphones or loudspeaker system. Or check the new video on YT in 4K on a large screen TV!!

Now go and try to enjoy it without tapping your foot! I dare you! 







This track will be part of my upcoming album entitled "Duality", so named for a reason that will become obvious later...  Concept and cover with _The Sokal Hoax_ by Uber Nemo.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi everyone and thank you for listening! ❤️ 
I just added a* fresh new 4K Technobabble video* to the main post above.
Check it out!... TaG


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 3, 2021)

Great piece of music again Tatiana. Love it & looking forward to your album!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 3, 2021)

Bonus points for the String Quartet story. ❤️


----------



## Number Six (Jul 4, 2021)

I like the track even more with the video! Really cool!!
Confession: big fan of Alan Parsons here.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 4, 2021)

My foot started tapping with no assistance from me!

I can certainly hear the Alan Parsons influence, but the track stands on its own, I kinda wonder if I'd have recognize the influence if you had not said anything, there are so many original ideas that I don't know.

And as a former (recovering) student of physics I must say that I loved the story! Your hubby is funny!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 4, 2021)

@Tatiana Gordeeva
You know I admire your work and you also unfortunately know I never hold back even if it’s somewhat critical………..😘
I have to say unequivocally this is my *FAVORITE PIECE OF BEAUTIFUL MUSIC *that I’ve heard from you, *BRAVO! 🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶*
The thing I’m finding really interesting, with your background as a classically trained composer somehow you have an amazing ear and talent for contemporary electronic music,sampling and recording in a computer based DAW environment which from my perspective is somewhat unusual for someone with your background.
Again great work ,keep it going! 👍


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 4, 2021)

wst3 said:


> My foot started tapping with no assistance from me!...


Thank you very much Bill! These are very nice comments!!!
Foot tapping autonomously. Humm.. 
Diagnosis: early-onset Parkinson's disease or just listening to a damn cool track.
Your choice... 

I love that you wrote that I was not quoting Alan Parsons too literally. I was afraid of some backlash if I did (not to mention lawsuits!) 

So you're a "recovering student of physics"  That's really funny! My husband (a theoretical physicist) is still addicted I'm afraid. 

And yes, he's actually the funniest person I know! Contrary to popular belief and notwithstanding the typical image of "the serious or MAD scientist", in my experience...










*...many physicists are very funny people. *

My husband, without a hint of humblebragging _but with his tongue firmly implanted in his cheek, _tells me that ALL great physicists were funny, from Einstein to Feynman, and that, *conversely, all funny physicists must be GREAT.*

I'm no scientist but it seems to me that something's fishy in this argument... 

*Anyway, thank you Bill, and everyone, even Dr @heisenberg himself was here!, for listening!!! *❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Tatiana

P.S. Did you people also notice the link to _The Sokal Hoax__, _probable the most (in)famous and revealing example of the use of technobabble in academia.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Tatiana Gordeeva
> You know I admire your work and you also unfortunately know I never hold back even if it’s somewhat critical………..😘


Oh, oh!... Where is _this_ going ? 


> I have to say unequivocally this is my *FAVORITE PIECE OF BEAUTIFUL MUSIC *that I’ve heard from you, *BRAVO!*


*Phew!* *What a relief!! * Thank you so much!! Very kind words from someone who knows a lot!

A good part of the merit should also go to my hubby (yeah, the physicist) who's also a great musician with an encyclopedic knowledge of music (although not on par with @doctoremmet's, of course) and a real computer wizard who introduced me to DAWs and VSTs, etc. about 10 years ago.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 4, 2021)

Pretty sure hubby’s knowledge vastly outshines mine. But I totally appreciate the shoutout of course!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 4, 2021)

TaG writes: "My husband, without a hint of humblebragging _but with his tongue firmly implanted in his cheek, _tells me that ALL great physicists were funny, from Einstein to Feynman, and that, *conversely, all funny physicists must be GREAT."*


I am told that humor is a mark of intelligence. 
I am further told that (excuse the digression) chicks dig it.
Crafty & creative track, Tatiana. I heard "Games People Play" on SiriusXM yesterday, so I have Alan Parsons looping in my head anyway.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 4, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I am told that humor is a mark of intelligence.
> I am further told that (excuse the digression) chicks dig it.
> Crafty & creative track, Tatiana.


True and true!  And thanks!! ❤️


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 5, 2021)

A wise man once said, "It's got a good beat and you can dance to it."


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 5, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> A wise man once said, "It's got a good beat and you can dance to it."


Ah, yes, the *Rango* effect! 

Indeed, the relationship between BPM and HR (heart rate) during dancing has been studied extensively.

Apparently some other very bright and _extremely motivated_ people have spent _a lot of time and effort_ studying *this question* and came to the conclusion, after _multiple verifications_ spread over _several months,_ that:


> ...performed at a mean VO2 of 16.0 ml·kg·min, total energy cost (EC) of 281.6 kcal (4.7 kcal·min), metabolic equivalent (METs) of 4.6, heart rate of 131 b·min, rate of perceived exertion (RPE) of 6.3/10, and blood lactate of 3.1 mM. When comparing skill- and routine-based components of the class, EC per minute (4.4 vs. 5.3 kcal·min), peak VO2 (21.5 vs. 29.6 ml·kg·min), METs (4.3 vs. 5.2), and RPE (7.2 vs. 8.4) were all greater in the routine-based component (p < 0.01), indicating that classes with an increased focus on routine-based training, as compared to skill-based training, may benefit those seeking to exercise at a higher intensity level, resulting in greater caloric expenditure.


Men!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

For the first time in over 15 months I went to my local groceries store (my second vaccination should be “up-and-running” as of today). Anyway, it was a total horrorshow as apparently I’ve come to loathe actual human beings. But that’s not the point.

I decided to buy some chocolate for my loved ones. And my eyes caught sight of this:






Which did NOT make me think of this song 



and only slightly reminded me that I want to put some of my vinyl Ulrika Spacek records on the turntable (because I also bought ingredients for a risotto so I need music while I’m in the kitchen!) - because Ulrika Spacek rocks (as witnessed by this video):



and because Ulrika Spacek did a great cover version of this song:



NOPE. 

The Godiva chocolate immediately reminded me of Tatiana Gordeeva. Must be my dyslexia huh? Although I think the fact that it says “MASTERPIECES” on there, may also have something to do with it.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The Godiva chocolate immediately reminded me of Tatiana Gordeeva. Must be my dyslexia huh? Although I think the fact that it says “MASTERPIECES” on there, may also have something to do with it.


Dear @doctoremmet, how _sweet _of you to make this kind association!  ❤️

I don't think that your dyslexia is to blame here. And for that matter I also don't think that you suffer from dysarthria, aphasia, apraxia, or God forbid, that you are afflicted in any way by the terrible _rotacismus bohemicus. _

No, my surname is simply often equated in America with the famous chocolate brand. Could be worst! 

I ❤️ chocolate, especially Godiva! 

Actually my name should be pronounced this way:








pronounce.name: How to Pronounce Gordeeva


Phonetic and audio pronunciation of the name Gordeeva




pronounce.name




but I'm very tolerant! As once written: "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet"


----------



## Number Six (Jul 6, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Apparently some other very bright and _extremely motivated_ people have spent _a lot of time and effort_ studying *this question* and came to the conclusion, after _multiple verifications_ spread over _several months,_ that...


Ah no!!!... *Not this article again!!!*...  The debate about this question has been polearized enough already  and now it is _spinning out of control_ again! 

We cannot, as we usually do, _just throw some money at it_ and hope that it will go away. Don't you see that, in this case, it has _the exact opposite effect. _The truth lies naked, right in front of you! *Just open your eyes and see for yourself, it's obvious!!*

Now, listen people, can't we just take a back seat to it, let the problem run out of steam by itself, and simply all agree that, to quote @TigerTheFrog, Einstein and my own sources:

*"It's got a good beat and you can dance to it." *​
That's it!!!

Thank you very much for your attention and for applying your usual _delicate touch_ to this _highly sensitive matter!_ 

Number Six, a _very_ concerned *free* citizen. 

And "Let's all make Portmeirion great again!"


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 6, 2021)

Number Six said:


> Ah no!!!... *Not this article again!!!*...  The debate about this question has been polearized enough already  and now it is _spinning out of control_ again!
> 
> We cannot, as we usually do, _just throw some money at it_ and hope that it will go away. Don't you see that, in this case, it has _the exact opposite effect. _The truth lies naked, right in front of you! *Just open your eyes and see for yourself, it's obvious!!*
> 
> ...


Not to dispute you agreeing with me, but actually I have been struggling to get my hands around String Theory since I was a mere tad.






When I first listened to "Technobabble" the FIRST thing that came to my mind was:

Now I get it! 
That's String Theory, all right. That's _damned good _String Theory! 

Thank you Tatiana and Physics Master hubbie! 

If you keep putting music up on VIC, I'll have an advanced degree in no time!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 6, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> When I first listened to "Technobabble" the FIRST thing that came to my mind was: now I get it!T hat's String Theory, all right. That's _damned good _String Theory!


I stand corrected by Master Hubby: this stuff was only a _prelude_ to *superstrings! *One apparently can never be satisfied with "plain ol' string theory" 



https://parametric-architecture.com/say-superstrings-by-ouchhh/


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 14, 2021)

I can say now that *Technobabble* was made using an advance copy of the new Tom Wolfe soundbank called *https://www.tomwolfe.co.uk/product/polaris-for-zebra (Polaris for U-he Zebra)* and has now been *selected as an official demo* for it! 




In my track I used many patches of the different polarities, _Darkness_ and _Light, _of _Polaris _and combined them in various ways to get the desired effect_._
I really had a lot of fun making this track  Cool!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 14, 2021)

I read this while re-reading a Tom Wolfe novel (for the first time ever actually a Dutch translation) 






Seems like all Tom Wolfes I know have an extraordinary creative talent.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 14, 2021)

Impressive release. Pleased with TW Presets: Omni, Massive, Reaktor, Pigments, Repro __
but no _Zebra or Diva s_ynths here yet. 😔

@ Tatiana Gordeeva's work now followed with interest and enjoyment.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I read this while re-reading a Tom Wolfe novel (for the first time ever actually a Dutch translation)
> Seems like all Tom Wolfes I know have an extraordinary creative talent


Speaking of the author, a quote of his resonates especially with me these days:


> _*Make your mistakes, take your chances, look silly, but keep on going. Don’t freeze up.*_


No, I did not translate it from Dutch to English!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jul 14, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Impressive release. Impressed with TW Presets: Omni, Massive, Reaktor, Repro __
> but no _Zebra or Diva s_ynths here yet. 😔
> @ Tatiana Gordeeva's work now followed with interest and enjoyment.


Thank you so much! ❤️ _*Polaris *_is a soundbank for U-he Zebra.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 14, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you so much! ❤️ _*Polaris *_is a soundbank for U-he Zebra.


BTW .... appreciate periodic sharing of '_helpmate_' involvement. Impressive comment(s) thus far. 👍🏻


----------

